# 4 Acres near Rome, Georgia



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Our home, greenhouse, chicken shed and garage with 4 acres is for sale and listed on Zillow. See pics there. We're at 1267 E. Hermitage Rd. in Rome. We welcome email at [email protected] or calls and texts at 706-728-1940. 
http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sale/1267-E-Hermitage-RD-NE-Rome-GA-30161_rb/?fromHomePage=true&shouldFireSellPageImplicitClaimGA=false&fromHomePageTab=buy


----------



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Some of my other posts have some good pictures of what our homestead looks like. It can host 30 to 40 chickens and there is room for goats along with a sizeable garden. We have a large section fenced off to keep deer out. Our blueberries gave us a good output in spite of our drought. The greenhouse is kind of idyllic in the winter with seedlings coming out and a propane blower keeping it nice inside.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice property :thumb:


----------



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you. Hopefully we can an offer or two in the next week.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Beautiful property. I hope you get an offer very soon


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

How can you stand to leave it? I do hope you get the offers you need, though.

LuLu


----------



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

A couple reasons to move made it an easier decision. We get most of our income from our pallet art craft sign business. Our Summer shows were sub par in northwest Georgia. We think the intense heat and lack of tourists was a big factor. When Fall came it picked up, but 3 months of good sales is not enough to make a living. In Maine there are 3.2 million tourists coming into the State during the Summer months. That looks like more sales for us in a much more comfortable environment. Also the long term heat and drought really killed our gardening as it went along. We couldn't afford to irrigate properly due to a lack of sales. We also have family in Maine so all this combined with a lack of affordable health care here made it seem best for us.


----------



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

A realtor called from Atlanta yesterday and says she thinks she'll have an offer today from a young couple we did a showing for on Thanksgiving Day. We're watching our email!


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

RomeGrower said:


> A realtor called from Atlanta yesterday and says she thinks she'll have an offer today from a young couple we did a showing for on Thanksgiving Day. We're watching our email!


Hooray! I hope that offers come soon!


----------



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Still waiting on the loan officer to complete the papers and then the offer will come in. Thanks for good wishes


----------



## RomeGrower (Feb 27, 2013)

Loan officers are slow to provide what's needed I guess. Our moving sale is tomorrow for anyone in the NW Georgia area.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

RomeGrower said:


> Loan officers are slow to provide what's needed I guess. Our moving sale is tomorrow for anyone in the NW Georgia area.


Did u close


----------

